# Goldenfest in Jacksonville Fl April 3, 2010



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I will not be in the area but I hope you have a great turn out for this event.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## gibeyerson (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe I'll be able to attend next year. The pics on jacksonville.com aren't as good as last years. Does anyone else have any online?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are the pictures from goldenfest. The picture on the on the cover gallery 2 is my previous foster Darby with her new Mom.
http://photos.jacksonville.com/mycapture/category.asp?eventID=974314&CategoryID=57820


----------

